# Wera's "Kompact Driver" Video!



## Marcus (Mar 30, 2010)

http://www.electricianstoolsonline.com/screwdrivers

On the right hand side of the page - been available here for a few months now and looks pretty good! I'm not a fan of anything non-insulated so haven't considered buying it yet.


----------



## AWKrueger (Aug 4, 2008)

Looks awfully asian to me.


----------



## Marcus (Mar 30, 2010)

And thats a bad thing? But yeah, that video was obviously Asian!

I assumed it must be good because I thought it was German because they spelled compact with a 'K'.

They're good at building things, Germans.


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

OK, I have to have one of those things. :thumbsup:


----------



## cdnelectrician (Mar 14, 2008)

I was messing around with one in a supplier awhile back, pretty damn cool! But the bitholder at the end is big, and looks like it might not fit into tight places very well. And it was like 70 bucks


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

AWKrueger said:


> Looks awfully asian to me.


Wera is a German manufacturer and I have yet to come across any non-German manufactured tools from them. Why the youtube video had asian writing all over, I don't know, or care, it's irrelevant.



cdnelectrician said:


> I was messing around with one in a supplier awhile back, pretty damn cool! But the bitholder at the end is big, and looks like it might not fit into tight places very well. And it was like 70 bucks


I thought the same thing, but then again, there's been plenty of places where I couldn't fit my 10 in 1. I like that it's made to fit in a drill, because I've been in a few situations where I pulled my 10 in 1 out and did just that.


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

cdnelectrician said:


> And it was like 70 bucks


Yeah, I saw the retail was around $90 and I said DAMN!
Then I did a quick search and see that the OTC price is around $40


----------



## BP_redbear (Jun 22, 2008)

WERA is a German company. But don't their packages say 'German-Engineered' on them?

Aren't they actually made in the Czech Republic? (Which isn't necessarily a bad thing). I'm just not sure WERA tools are made in Germany.

What does it say on the tools?


----------



## ibuzzard (Dec 28, 2008)

I Googled it,saw it as low as 30.99 plus shipping.That will be mine soon!


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

I saw a very similar one hanging on a hook in a fasteners display that was yellow and blue. I don't know what brand it was. It might be a re-branded Wera, or a knockoff. I don't guess 30 bucks is too shabby for the actual Wera one, though. It just looks a bit too bulky for my liking. I'd have to hold one in my hands before I could think about buying one.


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

BP_redbear said:


> What does it say on the tools?


Made in Germany.

Also, I apologize for all the exclamation points, it was 1 am and I was exhausted and wired at the same time last night after having had a late night coffee.


----------



## BP_redbear (Jun 22, 2008)

They look like excellent, well-made tools.


----------



## BP_redbear (Jun 22, 2008)

Frasbee said:


> Wera is a German manufacturer and I have yet to come across any non-German manufactured tools from them.


I guess I don't read too well, lol.

I don't have any yet, but I'm sure that I will at some point... if i could just wear out my WIHA drivers...


----------



## BP_redbear (Jun 22, 2008)

BP_redbear said:


> WERA is a German company. But don't their packages say 'German-Engineered' on them?
> 
> Aren't they actually made in the Czech Republic? (Which isn't necessarily a bad thing). I'm just not sure WERA tools are made in Germany.
> 
> What does it say on the tools?





Frasbee said:


> Made in Germany.


Is 'Made in Germany' _stamped on the tools_?

Because, in WERA's catalog, it says "*All WERA tools are made in the Czech Republic*".

A 2009 genuine WERA catalog can be downloaded at www.chadstoolbox.com. Most of the pages have the statement that I quoted.

That is one sweet driver!! The bitch would be that the quick-release chuck wouldn't fit _everywhere_. But it's definitely nice.

I like this video just as nice. (The sound doesn't work on my computer, so all I can do is look.) 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NHwW4jnXKj0&NR=1

I wonder if she's the girl doing the demo in *frasbee's* WERA video...


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

BP_redbear said:


> Is 'Made in Germany' _stamped on the tools_?
> 
> Because, in WERA's catalog, it says "*All WERA tools are made in the Czech Republic*".
> 
> ...


Yeah, it's printed (now faded) on the handle, I'd take a picture but it's 6AM and I gotta roll out to work.

Maybe the handle is made in germany??


----------



## NY ELECTRIC (Sep 27, 2009)

thats my go to screwdriver I've had it for about 8 months you can shorten the shaft or pop it off and fit it in a 1/4" inch impact driver or regular drill. It is expensive though I go crazy everytime I think I lost it.


----------



## BP_redbear (Jun 22, 2008)

NY ELECTRIC said:


> thats my go to screwdriver I've had it for about 8 months you can shorten the shaft or pop it off and fit it in a 1/4" inch impact driver or regular drill. It is expensive though I go crazy everytime I think I lost it.


Is there any kind of 'edge' between the handle halves that is noticeable when using it?

After seeing the demo video, that sucker just made my wish list!


----------



## BP_redbear (Jun 22, 2008)

Frasbee said:


> ...Maybe the handle is made in germany??


:no:

Not according to the catalog...


----------



## Grimlock (Aug 4, 2009)

I think I'll stick to my 10 in 1.


----------



## nitro71 (Sep 17, 2009)

Frasbee said:


> This thing looks amazing!
> 
> If this job weren't coming to a close soon and I wasn't making a move thereafter I would totally blow my money on it.
> 
> ...


 
I would totally not blow my money on it. I could destroy that thing pretty fast. Maybe if you were just a repair or instrumentation guy?


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

nitro71 said:


> I would totally not blow my money on it. I could destroy that thing pretty fast. Maybe if you were just a repair or instrumentation guy?


It's a driver, I never bang on my 10 in 1, and wouldn't do that to this either.

Glad to hear someone here has actually used it and loves it, I've been curious about it but after seeing the video, and the positive feedback, I'm sold.


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

I now own the driver!

My g/f got me one for my birthday and I can tell you that it is indeed made in the Czech Republic, unlike my chiseldriver which is made in Germany.

The spring for both the bit compartment, and to extend the shaft are both very strong and responsive. It has a good weight to it and while not as quick to change bits as say, a 10-in-1, I feel like it's overall more versatile. Since the rapidaptor (the shaft) hold's any 1/4'' bits, you can also use longer tips to add length, although you wouldn't be able to store them in the handle. Also, because the bit is locked into the tip of the shaft, you don't need to worry about it slipping out after you've torqued a screw. The tip _is_ magnetic, which I have mixed feelings about, because I hate having to clean off the tip of metal shavings.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

Frasbee said:


> I now own the driver!
> 
> My g/f got me one for my birthday and I can tell you that it is indeed made in the Czech Republic, unlike my chiseldriver which is made in Germany.
> 
> The spring for both the bit compartment, and to extend the shaft are both very strong and responsive. It has a good weight to it and while not as quick to change bits as say, a 10-in-1, I feel like it's overall more versatile. Since the rapidaptor (the shaft) hold's any 1/4'' bits, you can also use longer tips to add length, although you wouldn't be able to store them in the handle. Also, because the bit is locked into the tip of the shaft, you don't need to worry about it slipping out after you've torqued a screw. The tip _is_ magnetic, which I have mixed feelings about, because I hate having to clean off the tip of metal shavings.


 

I didn't want to post until I was 100% sure,,,but I've been carrying this tool on my belt for almost 4 weeks now and it is awesome. I have literaly bought 100 10n1's in my life and always lose bits. I thought it was unavoidable. This tool is great and I have not lost 
ANY bits, as the tool will not let them simply "fall" out as Klein junk does


----------



## Bob Badger (Apr 19, 2009)

I have never been a fan of 'all in one' anythings for serious work.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

Bob Badger said:


> I have never been a fan of 'all in one' anythings for serious work.


 
You're right, they're not for serious work, but they save me from going to the truck alot. When the tools come off the truck, I've got good tools. This will pull the panel cover to see what I need to get started.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

Frasbee said:


> This thing looks amazing!
> 
> If this job weren't coming to a close soon and I wasn't making a move thereafter I would totally blow my money on it.
> 
> ...


I have had several of those toy type gizmos come and go. I always go back to my Klein screw drivers until "impulse buy" another one.

I do like to keep those kind of gadgets around the house though.


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

I'm not exactly sure what you guys consider "serious work", but it's not the only screw driver I carry, it just keeps me from carrying way too many screw drivers.

I've done about 99% of my work with my 10-in-1 and large slotted beating screwdriver and I've been doing mostly commercial work.

I know some people like to carry 4-6 screw drivers, but i think that's overkill in most cases.


----------



## NolaTigaBait (Oct 19, 2008)

I hate those 10 in 1's....I carry several screwdrivers...my pouch weighs like 5 pounds...


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

I wanna get that, I wanna get that, I wanna get that!


----------



## Breakfasteatre (Sep 8, 2009)

for 10-1 users, you can buy dewalt double sided tips that fit well. they were 3 bucks or something for the tip pack

its perfect for us canadians because it comes with the #1/#2 robby tip that always pulls out after torqueing a screw

not that great for you americans because the other tip is a #3 phillips which i thought was weird


----------



## mikeh32 (Feb 16, 2009)

i use the klein 11-1... i think they changed the name. i do low voltage work, and i normally just carry what i need in my pockets. i love the all in ones. saves me so much time, as well as space. it would be too much to carry a nut driver, 2 screwdrivers, punchdown, and my linesmans.


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

I thought about the fact I'd be losing the nut driver aspect of the 10 in 1, but then I realized I've already stripped out the soft metal of the shaft, so I don't really even use that anyway, it's more like an 8 in 1 now.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

Frasbee said:


> I thought about the fact I'd be losing the nut driver aspect of the 10 in 1, but then I realized I've already stripped out the soft metal of the shaft, so I don't really even use that anyway, it's more like an 8 in 1 now.


 


Admittingly, I find myself missing the 5/16 at times.


----------



## electro916 (Jan 16, 2009)

Frasbee said:


> I now own the driver!
> 
> My g/f got me one for my birthday and I can tell you that it is indeed made in the Czech Republic, unlike my chiseldriver which is made in Germany.



Frasbee do you know where She got it from. I have been looking online and there is a bunch of different models. I see one that is PH SQ SL that I think is the right one.

A local Hardware store had these a while back, but I did now want to spend the money without knowing how good they were. I went to get one today but they stopped carrying them, They had a 7pc set but no driver anymore. I want to get one now.


----------



## FragElectric (Mar 2, 2010)

Just picked up one of these. I got the 26 model. It is a fantastic tool. Very high quality. I keep it in the pouch it comes with on my belt so its in reach at all times. Highly recommended.

I got mine from powertoolbox.net


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

mcclary's electrical said:


> Admittingly, I find myself missing the 5/16 at times.


You can use your phillips on a ground screw.
:laughing:

Nah, but seriously, I haven't used my 2n1 (10n1) for awhile now. It was such a painintheaass. 

But this wera, I'm gonna give it a try. Looks like it would be good for trim-outs.


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

I also got the straight, phillips, and square.

http://chadstoolbox.com/compactsetsandparts.aspx?page=2


----------



## electro916 (Jan 16, 2009)

Well I got one today from my supply house. Not the same thing though. I got the Insulated Interchangeable 18pc set, At one hell of a price too.

Chadstoolbox wants $69.80. My cost from my supply house was $48.50 with free daily delivery. So It was on todays truck, this is one awesome set.

There is a little pen type test light that comes with it, but its also a terminating screwdriver, so I can carry that in my shirt pocket and not worry about a separate tick tester and terminating screwdriver. 

here is the stock picture


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

That is awesome. Tell us how you like it, I may go for that insulated set.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

Rudeboy said:


> That is awesome. Tell us how you like it, I may go for that insulated set.


 

Did you ever get one? I'm still carrying the same driver now for 9 months. Imagine how many klein bits I would have lost


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

Frasbee said:


> This thing looks amazingI might end up replacing my tried and true Klein 10 in 1!




Real electricians don't own a 10 in one or if they do they won't use it anymore.:thumbsup:

I just saw the aqua color on it......I think it might bring out the color in Frasbee's eyes.....he should buy it. :laughing:


----------



## thegoldenboy (Aug 15, 2010)

jwjrw said:


> Real electricians don't own a 10 in one or if they do they won't use it anymore.:thumbsup:
> 
> I just saw the aqua color on it......I think it might bring out the color in Frasbee's eyes.....he should buy it. :laughing:


It's actually green. :thumbsup: I have one. I like it, but it sure is pricey. Someone lifted my 11 - 1 on me so I replaced it with the Wera. I'm looking to phase out all of my non-insulated Kleins to Weras in the near future.


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

thegoldenboy said:


> It's actually green. :thumbsup: I have one. I like it, but it sure is pricey. Someone lifted my 11 - 1 on me so I replaced it with the Wera. I'm looking to phase out all of my non-insulated Kleins to Weras in the near future.



The only bits I use are in my drill and my bosch 10.8. I hate multi purpose tools that come with bits.......Ewww green....I think it will still work for frasbee's eyes.:thumbsup:


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

No luck on being fashionable when turning screws, you'd be hard pressed to find an asian with anything besides brown eyes.

Residential I don't use the multidrivers as much, but I keep this wera on me. More than anything I've been using it as a glorified drill bit that I can use as a screwdriver as well. It's done well as an almost stubby since it's compact.

Now that I'll be getting back into commercial/industrial, we'll see how things pan out as far as what I'll carry in my pouch.


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

Frasbee said:


> No luck on being fashionable when turning screws, you'd be hard pressed to find an asian with anything besides brown eyes.
> 
> Residential I don't use the multidrivers as much, but I keep this wera on me. More than anything I've been using it as a glorified drill bit that I can use as a screwdriver as well. It's done well as an almost stubby since it's compact.
> 
> Now that I'll be getting back into commercial/industrial, we'll see how things pan out as far as what I'll carry in my pouch.




You mean you aren't a filthy Canadian???
I would of never guessed Asian....Not that it matters......:laughing:
Repeat after me.....real electricians don't carry multi bit hand drivers....:laughing:


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

jwjrw said:


> You mean you aren't a filthy Canadian???
> I would of never guessed Asian....Not that it matters......:laughing:
> Repeat after me.....real electricians don't carry multi bit hand drivers....:laughing:


America is the great melting pot, or something. I'm a mutt, mother was italian and swedish. Dad, chinese by blood, was a vietnamese citizen that washed the GI's clothes during the war, (if that doesn't scream stereotype I don't know what does :whistling2: ).

Anyway, I'm still a n00b, and will be for years to come I'm sure, I'll make sure to toss it when I become a _real_ electrician.


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

Frasbee said:


> America is the great melting pot, or something. I'm mutt, mother was italian and swedish. Dad, chinese by blood, was a vietnamese citizen that washed the GI's clothes during the war, (if that doesn't scream stereotype I don't know what does :whistling2: ).
> 
> Anyway, I'm still a n00b, and will be for years to come I'm sure, I'll make sure to toss it when I become a* real electrician.*


*
*

If that ever happens...............:whistling2:















:laughing::laughing: I'm still waiting to become a real electrician too.!

:jester:


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

Frasbee said:


> America is the great melting pot, or something. I'm mutt, mother was italian and swedish. Dad, chinese by blood, was a vietnamese citizen that washed the GI's clothes during the war, (if that doesn't scream stereotype I don't know what does :whistling2: ).
> 
> Anyway, I'm still a n00b, and will be for years to come I'm sure, I'll make sure to toss it when I become a _real_ electrician.




With most people you can tell from their profile pic what their race is....Take McClary.....he is a hot chick in a bikini.....no wait he is a tall skinny black kid.....
Ok maybe you can't tell.....:blink:


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

How is the bit held in the end of the screwdriver? Is it just a rare-earth magnet or is there actually a locking ring of some kind?

-John


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

Big John said:


> How is the bit held in the end of the screwdriver? Is it just a rare-earth magnet or is there actually a locking ring of some kind?
> 
> -John


I just took a closer look at mine, seems like when you pop the collar the magnet on the bottom disengages. I then locked it in and tried to pull the bit out with my linemans and it wouldn't budge, so there may be some kind of lock ring as well, but I can't see it just by looking at it. I've never had it pop out of place and I've definitely torqued my square bits.


----------



## ethaninmotion (Sep 28, 2010)

I would not mind trying one but I have a feeling that bit-holder would be in my way all the time in racks. My Wera drivers work great though.


----------



## gold (Feb 15, 2008)

Wow. You guys really get off on these tool threads don't you? You guys know its a screwdriver right? 

It turns screws. Its not like this one will turnER screws more then another.

Just sayin.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

It would be a nice thing to have around the house. I dont think it would be something I would want to keep up with while working. Too many little parts.....


----------



## mattsilkwood (Sep 21, 2008)

I bought one after I read this thread, I thought what the hell. 
To be real honest I'm not that impressed. 
I like the handle way better than my 11n1. 
I like the fact that the bits are locked in the bitholder but the design makes it hard to get into a lot of places. 
I hate the fact that it has no 5/16 or 3/8, I use the 5/16 on my 11n1 quite a bit not so much the 3/8 but it's nice to have. 
I don't like the fact that it has less bits than my 11n1, I have the one with phillips, straight and square. I normally use my 11n1 for walk throughs, I don't need the torx bits very often but when I do it's nice to have them right there. 
I like my Wera drivers, They are quality tools and this is no exception but for me (I can't believe I'm going to say this) I like the klein better.


----------



## Breakfasteatre (Sep 8, 2009)

mattsilkwood said:


> I bought one after I read this thread, I thought what the hell.
> To be real honest I'm not that impressed.
> I like the handle way better than my 11n1.
> I like the fact that the bits are locked in the bitholder but the design makes it hard to get into a lot of places.
> ...


argggg hoossss arg buh

arggggggggggg!

rrogggg da wrooppppp!


----------



## oldtimer (Jun 10, 2010)

Breakfasteatre said:


> argggg hoossss arg buh
> 
> arggggggggggg!
> 
> rrogggg da wrooppppp!


 W T F. Did you just kick the bucket :confused1:


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

gold said:


> Wow. You guys really get off on these tool threads don't you? You guys know its a screwdriver right?
> 
> It turns screws. Its not like this one will turnER screws more then another.
> 
> Just sayin.


 

Stay out of the tool thread poser:whistling2: This place is for diehards


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

mcclary's electrical said:


> Stay out of the tool thread poser:whistling2: This place is for diehards



I'm surprised you haven't chastised me for saying real electricians don't use them.....

It's just personal preference. I have never really felt the need to own one. I would lose the bits. If it works for you then that is the way to go.:thumbsup:


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

jwjrw said:


> I'm surprised you haven't chastised me for saying real electricians don't use them.....
> 
> It's just personal preference. I have never really felt the need to own one. I would lose the bits. If it works for you then that is the way to go.:thumbsup:


 

I have a small pouch on my belt that carries the wera, and tic tracer, strippers, marker. Hell, that's all you need for some service calls:laughing:


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

mcclary's electrical said:


> I have a small pouch on my belt that carries the wera, and tic tracer, strippers, marker. Hell, that's all you need for some service calls:laughing:



I usually carry my small bag with me inside. It has hand tools, a small test equipment bag, tape measure , bosch 10.8 and nail apron. Then I put one of my screwdrivers, kleins and razor knife in my pocket. Sometimes strippers. Works for me.


----------



## thegoldenboy (Aug 15, 2010)

jwjrw said:


> It's just personal preference. I have never really felt the need to own one. I would lose the bits. If it works for you then that is the way to go.:thumbsup:


Well the bits are your standard bits that you would throw into your magnetic tip holder etc, lose one and you can replace it for less than it would cost to replace the Klein bits.

As someone else said, I do to miss the option of the 5/16 and 3/8's "nutdrivers" being almost readily available, but it's given me an excuse to actually use my nutdrivers now.


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

thegoldenboy said:


> Well the bits are your standard bits that you would throw into your magnetic tip holder etc, lose one and you can replace it for less than it would cost to replace the Klein bits.
> 
> As someone else said, I do to miss the option of the 5/16 and 3/8's "nutdrivers" being almost readily available, but it's given me an excuse to actually use my nutdrivers now.



I have a phillips bit and driver in each drill case. The bit only comes out of the driver when it needs replacing. My hand tools are always near by. Multi bit tools aren't for me.


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

jwjrw said:


> Multi bit tools aren't for me.


NO! MULTIBIT TOOLS ARE FOR *EVERYONE. :cursing:*


----------



## thegoldenboy (Aug 15, 2010)

jwjrw said:


> I have a phillips bit and driver in each drill case. The bit only comes out of the driver when it needs replacing. My hand tools are always near by. Multi bit tools aren't for me.


Understandable and hard to argue that one. I learned to keep my hand tools close by.  I was just saying the bits are your standard bits, for whomever was wondering. I'm just a tool junkie, slap a $40 price tag on a fancy looking screwdriver and I'll jump on it first chance I get.


----------



## gold (Feb 15, 2008)

mcclary's electrical said:


> Stay out of the tool thread poser:whistling2: This place is for diehards


just sayin. $40+ for a gadget screwdriver? I can see paying a few bucks for comfort or durability like a wiha or wera straight blade, but on a gadget? It doesn't even have a bottle opener or magnifying glass


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

gold said:


> just sayin. $40+ for a gadget screwdriver? I can see paying a few bucks for comfort or durability like a wiha or wera straight blade, but on a gadget? It doesn't even have a bottle opener or magnifying glass


 
I'm over 1 year with this tool, EVERY day carry.


----------



## thegoldenboy (Aug 15, 2010)

mcclary's electrical said:


> I'm over 1 year with this tool, EVERY day carry.


What happened to the top? Is that from just pressing the button over and over, dropping it or beating on it in a dire situation?


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

thegoldenboy said:


> What happened to the top? Is that from just pressing the button over and over, dropping it or beating on it in a dire situation?


 
I don't think you'd ever hurt that top from just pressing the button. That came from beating on something.:thumbup:


----------

